# That time of the month



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Ladies--that time of the month, how does it affect you socially? How do you deal with it?
I usually become more withdrawn (than I already am), and irritable and the _last_ thing I want to do is deal with people, sometimes, at all.
So what happens if I _have_ to deal with people, is having to mask it and play act it, and I can only do it for so long, it seems. Then, I will withdraw for a very long time. If I can get away with it, for a whole day.
Afterwards, I do come out of my shell. It's just for a few days to a week.


----------



## Honos (Jan 6, 2011)

My hubby is the one who always gets up first thing in the morning he puts the kettle on and when it boils I try and drag myself out of bed, this is normal, when it is the time of the month their is very little that will get me out of bed when I am having a bad month, thankfully it only happens once or twice a year

Honos


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I used to have no problem with it whatsoever, but now, it's awful. It affects me much more physically than it used to, and it affects me more emotionally than it used to. I hate it. I can't wait for it to end.


----------



## DaedalEVE (Dec 2, 2010)

It varies with me. Some times there is little to no affect (emotionally). Other times I'm irritated, and completely miserable. At home I let it show. When I need to go out and do stuff (doctors, dentist, whatever) I put on a happy face. I'm all kind and considerate and helpful... but once I get home... :mum
As for physical... again it varies. I'll toss and turn a lot (I have sleeping problems in general, but it gets worse a few days before), I'll wake up with bad abdominal pain that trails off as the day goes on, will feel very tired the entire time, some nausea now and then, headaches... but it's always in different combinations.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

yup, I get pretty much all the symptoms you've described. I don't want to have to talk to or deal with ANYBODY and I feel extremely irritable...find myself wanting to rip everyone's head off for no reason in particular. has anyone found an effective way of treating or preventing these symptoms? I heard that taking a vitamin B complex supplement is supposed to help, but you need to take it regularly and let it build up in your system for a while, and I always forget to keep up with it.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Ever since my first period, when I was 11, my body has almost completely shut down at 'that time of month' - PAIN galore, so much I end up rolling around, and feeling so ill all the time! 

Its dreadful thinking I've probably got another 30 years of this.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I usually get one really good mood a day or two before when I'm just happy and nice, which is pretty unusual for me, and then I'll be extremely irritable for about a week before going back to my regular depressed self. The pain and nausea don't help things.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

sometimes they're ****ing horrible; i can't do anything but lie down in a fetal position and cry but sometimes i don't feel anything at all. wieerd.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I usually get really foggy headed and tongue-tied a few days before. It's like I can't even string coherent sentences together, especially when put on the spot. I also get clumsy and really depressed for a day or two. But once it starts, everything's peachy. I hate being so subject to my hormones! Hate it!!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah the days before I can feel very down....very very very down and then when it comes I am almost relieved as some of the crap feelings will pass!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Mine have stopped for over a year now. Should I be concerned? I'm only 20 years old...


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

^ I would be concerned, go see a doctor. Mine are still very sporadic but they haven't stopped for more than 6 months. 

I am miserable during my period and mine are long (at least 4-5 days heavy flow). I am too very irritable and just in a bad mood. Lower back and abdomen pain all the time. It sucks.


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

^ I would be concerned, go see a doctor. Mine are still very sporadic but they haven't stopped for more than 6 months. 

I am miserable during my period and mine are long (at least 4-5 days heavy flow). I am too very irritable and just in a bad mood. Lower back and abdomen pain all the time. It sucks.


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

SO.F*CKING.HORRIBLE.
I finally managed to get out of bed about 2 hours ago and only because I took waaay more pills than I was supposed to. I'm surprised I didn't get sick. Plus I have a heating pad on right now.
And it definitely affects me socially. I really don't mean to, but I become easily irritated and agitated and I just b*tch at everyone. Even though I took so many pills for cramps, the pain is coming back now and I'm going to bed in a few minutes. 
Sometimes I reeeeally hate being female. 
: (


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

Mine are awfully painful, so you can bet I don't want to go anywhere or see anyone if I can help it. It makes me cranky and emotional. Thankfully, mine are like clockwork as I'm on the pill, so I can always predict when to expect the pain and misery! It's not always so agonizing, but it often is for 3/5 of those days. It seems no amount of medication helps. Sometimes I'll skip class or reschedule an appointment if it's bad enough, but mostly I grin and bear it...although I'd like to just stay home with my heating pad in bed.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

skygazer said:


> Mine have stopped for over a year now. Should I be concerned? I'm only 20 years old...


Over a year? Do you know if you have a history of PCOS in your family? If I were you, I would definitely make an appointment with your doctor as soon as you can and talk to them about it. If anything, he/she will most likely start you on birth control pills to help regulate your cycle.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

quiet0lady said:


> Over a year? Do you know if you have a history of PCOS in your family? If I were you, I would definitely make an appointment with your doctor as soon as you can and talk to them about it. If anything, he/she will most likely start you on birth control pills to help regulate your cycle.


Nope, no history of that. I think this just because of stress and really really bad sleeping problem. I'll tell my doctor about it on the next apointment, 3 months or so is not a long wait, right? I'm really worried now


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

^Aww, sorry, didn't mean to make you worry! Yeah, all sorts of things can affect it (body weight, stress, etc.) and a lot of women have irregular cycles well into adulthood. I'm sure you are fine, just talk to your doctor at your next appointment, I wouldn't stress over it!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Ah alrighty, thanks quiet0lady


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

it's never been _too_ bad for me. I first got it a little later (I was almost 14) and since then my only symptoms have been 1) severe fatigue about a week before the magical time ratchets up again....I have to take a nap; and 2) cramps. I'm grateful.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I generally have 2-3 days every month where I am very depressed and irritable. It wasn't untill a year or so ago I realized the menstrual cycle connection so now even though I still have to deal with it each month at least I know what it is. The worst part is knowing that when those 2 depress-o days come I have about 3-4 days till my period starts which will mean 2-3 days of horrible searing abdominal pain :blank

So basically, that's a week out of every four that I am affected socially, as like most women I don't feel like doing much when depressed, irritable and in pain.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

wow. I had no idea some women's periods were that bad. I've never had issues with mine... other than the obvious hygienic ones. I also am taking a birth control where I don't have periods very often. I went three months without one, and now I've gone 2-3 months (I can't remember) I may just stop having periods altogether.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Disastuh said:


> Mine are awfully painful, so you can bet I don't want to go anywhere or see anyone if I can help it. It makes me cranky and emotional. Thankfully, mine are like clockwork as I'm on the pill, so I can always predict when to expect the pain and misery! It's not always so agonizing, but it often is for 3/5 of those days. It seems no amount of medication helps. Sometimes I'll skip class or reschedule an appointment if it's bad enough, but mostly I grin and bear it...although I'd like to just stay home with my heating pad in bed.


Can't you use a different birth control that makes you only have 4 periods a year?


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

leonardess said:


> I used to have no problem with it whatsoever, but now, it's awful. It affects me much more physically than it used to, and it affects me more emotionally than it used to. I hate it. I can't wait for it to end.


Oh yeah, me too. Much worse these days, also more unpredictable as to when during the month it will strike, and for how long.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

The first 2 days I get extremely tired/lightheaded, suicidal thoughts, and painful cramps. I feel like a walking disease and want to drop off the face of the earth.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Slogger said:


> Oh yeah, me too. Much worse these days, also more unpredictable as to when during the month it will strike, and for how long.


that's another thing. used to be more or less like clockwork, now it's a total crapshoot. I've found that taking soy isoflavones and general increase of soy intake can help, but it's like I have to eat tofu morning noon and night.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

DUDE get out of our thread!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

kiirby said:


>


:mum Get out and stay out - or I will tell you every detail that will disturb a guy for life !:bat


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

kiirby said:


>


Weeeeird... I thought you were a girl :um The cat avatar probably had me fooled

I dunno how the ol' monthly visitor socially affects me. Whether I'm bleeding or not, I'm always crap socially, so whateva. But physically it takes me the fck out. I'm basically out of commission for the first day because I get sooo sick with excruciating pain. Plus the other symptoms like headache, cramps in my right leg, and growth and tenderness of teh bewbiez. I probably should go back on the pill :stu but I'm not a big fan of medications, especially BC that throws off the natural cycle of your period.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Lol at the simpsons pic


I don't experience a lot of physical pain during mine and they usually only last 2-3 days. The first day is uncomfortable, but advil reduces pain from cramps. 
Mentally I'm often a wreck, but for the past 3 months it hasn't been quite as bad. I've been taking a multi vitamin everyday and eating a lot of foods rich in B vitamins so I guess that might be helping. Ever since I was a young teen, I'd have insane mood swings for a few days or even up to two weeks before. I'd get extremely depressed, irritable, angry, and I'd have sky high anxiety and suicidal thoughts. And then when it was over I felt much better and couldn't understand why it felt like the world was ending.


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> Can't you use a different birth control that makes you only have 4 periods a year?


Re-reading my post I can see that I was just upset because I was having a bad one at the time. I'm taking Yasmin right now and I like it (although I get the usual 12 times a year). I switched once, and it was just...never again. I think I'm kind of limited, because I take Yasmin to control hormonal break-outs, and besides this, Yaz, and Diane-35 I'm not sure what else is on the same level that could also give me fewer periods. Oh, how complicated it all is! I'd love to just be natural.


----------



## DaedalEVE (Dec 2, 2010)

Olazet91 said:


> The first 2 days I get extremely tired/lightheaded, suicidal thoughts, and painful cramps. I feel like a walking disease and want to drop off the face of the earth.


It's weird that you mention suicidal thoughts. It's fairly common for me to get depressed sure... but it seems like whenever this happens at the beginning of my cycle is amplifies the depression to the point of suicidal idealization like you mention. This month it was SCARY bad. How do you deal with that?



Eliza said:


> I probably should go back on the pill :stu but I'm not a big fan of medications, especially BC that throws off the natural cycle of your period.


I've been off for over a year myself for the same reasons... but then again I seem to handle the physical stuff better than some. If things really feel that bad you might just be better off with the pills.


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I definitely think I have PMDD. Lately it's not just the mood swings but also my whole body feeling so sore & messed up (like when you have the flu). If there were a way that a youngish, reasonably healthy woman like myself could get a hysterectomy (for free, I'm very poor) I would be all for it. I never want children anyway.


----------



## DaedalEVE (Dec 2, 2010)

justagirl9 said:


> I definitely think I have PMDD. Lately it's not just the mood swings but also my whole body feeling so sore & messed up (like when you have the flu). If there were a way that a youngish, reasonably healthy woman like myself could get a hysterectomy (for free, I'm very poor) I would be all for it. I never want children anyway.


*hugs* 
Does it happen like that every time? And Have you talked to your doctor about it yet? 
I know I meet several of the criteria for PMDD myself, but I also know I don't have it.

See that's what I really hate about all this stuff... it seems like absolutely everything out there shares common symptoms with everything else... so it ends up being impossible to figure out what the real problem actually is... so frustrating!


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

Hormonal IUDs are great if you can get them. My periods usually weren't that bad (save being VERY heavy), but since I got the hormonal IUD I haven't had one at all. No cramps, no bleeding. Some of the irritability and food cravings are still there monthly, but otherwise it's been a nice change.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Tbh i have painful and non painful periods and i have to say i love the more painful ones cos at least i feel like theres nothing irregular about them. 
I sometimes miss periods or have longer cycles than usual in between each and it worries me and stresses me out. 

The worst thing i find about them is how my boobs balloon up a couple of sizes due to the water retention thing that happens. But yeah a week before my period i normally get the whole snap at anyone, cry at everything times lol.
Yes the cramps before hand sometimes have me lying on the floor and not being able to stand up but oh wells


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

justagirl9 said:


> I definitely think I have PMDD. Lately it's not just the mood swings but also my whole body feeling so sore & messed up (like when you have the flu). If there were a way that a youngish, reasonably healthy woman like myself could get a hysterectomy (for free, I'm very poor) I would be all for it. I never want children anyway.


Ditto on everything you said


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

My menstrual cycle has always been absolutely horrible. I mean this. I've never met another woman who experienced the horrors I have. Lol. When I was younger I would get unbearable cramps, I had cysts on my ovaries when I was 13, I was moody, etc. The worst was it was very irregular. I could get it for six months straight or not have it for six months straight. I've tried birth control but it never regulated it. Anyways, I haven't had it now for about 8 months.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

i wish i could take birth control to help regulate and have less painful cramps...unfortunately the pill makes me an emotional, depressed, vomiting wreck


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I can have a period where the cramps are not too bad and then the period next month is really really painful and it makes me abit more moody and irrititable


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Firstly, I think I am lucky in that my menstral cycle has never made me moody or irritated, even my mum and boyfriend have pointed that out. XD
So that's the plus side I guess.

On my heavy days though, I can become a little withdrawn. This is due to the pain though. It's difficult to completely be myself and act natural when I'm in constant pain. Also, my periods are ridiculously heavy, which also makes me withdrawn due to worry of them 'spilling over' if you will. XD At one point, they were so heavy that even just breathing too hard or sneezing was enough to leak all over the place. >__>

Some months are better than others, some are so painful I start vomiting. 
I've been on a variety of different contraceptive pills to fix the heaviness and pain, but I'm one of the few unlucky people who doesn't get the beneficial side affects of being on the pill. If anything, it makes it worse.

Sorry for making you all read about my period ranting. XD
But in answer to your question, it only affects me socially due to being in physical discomfort, not because of anything else.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

About a week before I start I get even more depressed. I usually get suicidal thoughts and I pretty much just sleep the whole day away, and I get lovely acne breakouts before I start too :/. The only time I really get any bad cramps though is the first day. A few years ago though I used to get them so bad to the point where I'd be throwing up. Every now and then I go through that but the last time I had really bad cramps was probably almost a year ago.


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

I've recently come off the pill so the last 2 months have been HELL for me.
I get awful stomache cramps, break outs, greasy hair and I get a really dark moustache ;;; (Thank god for facial hair bleach!)

About a week before I can feel my mood drop and my irritability rise. By the time I'm on I'm the devil incarnate.


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

To be honest I don't see much of a difference in my attitude. Atleast nothing I notice. All I experience is cramps here an there. I've heard a lot about mood swings and a lot of other things but I don't see a difference in my moods, is that weird? lol. Then again I've only had 3 periods. My third one just ended. I'm only thirteen .


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm glad mines stoped..hope it don't come back, I ****en hate kids >.<


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I get noticeably more depressed, suicidal and always feel extremely tried. But I usually can't get sleep so that makes that all worse. I don't have too much pain or cramps usually, just the emotional changes- lots of irritability, a terrible time trying to sleep and an outbreak of acne I can't seem to prevent. I actually plan on mentioning it to a doctor when I find some money to see one. I dread going through it all over again every month, it's just horrible now.


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

I get it extremely bad, and it's been getting worse as time progresses. I am planning a visit to my doctor about this to see what can be done. I usually miss classes every month mainly because I can hardly stand up. My family has a history of Endometriosis, so I'm hoping that I don't, but since it's hereditary I probably have a good chance that I do or will in the future. Right now though Midol and Advil is my savior. 

I usually get crabby, and nasty. Mainly emotional though, crying at stupid things like a Tim Hortons commercial. Figures... hah.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I have an uncomfortable feeling in my abdomen for the first day or two and that is it. I just hate the mess and the smell.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine are really strange. Sometimes i feel really irritable and emotional, and it's better not to be around me. xD Other times i feel all happy, i get in a funny happy mood, and laugh and giggle alot, i'm just all happy and cheery. I wonder if i'm the only one who gets that way. >.< xD


----------



## DaedalEVE (Dec 2, 2010)

Enora Lively said:


> Mine are really strange. Sometimes i feel really irritable and emotional, and it's better not to be around me. xD Other times i feel all happy, i get in a funny happy mood, and laugh and giggle alot, i'm just all happy and cheery. I wonder if i'm the only one who gets that way. >.< xD


Sounds like hypomania. This is only during your period though, right?


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

I started taking fish oil at the beginning of the month, and my pms seems to have gone the way of the dodo bird. It's quite strange. If I didn't have my calendar, I wouldn't have even known that I was starting my period. I can usually count on crying at the drop of a hat and obsessing about everything that's wrong with myself and the universe, but that hasn't been the case over the last few weeks. Well, I did participate in the "what's bothering you" thread, but that's about it. I'm not out and about, but I don't feel withdrawn (if that makes sense). Usually I don't feel like going anywhere or seeing another human being. Feeling this "normal" is actually kind of creepy. :afr


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh jeez....I get _so _moody. Unbelievably moody. I cry over everything and flip out over the smallest of things. The only good thing about it is the fact that people usually leave me alone because they're not sure if they're going to get "B*tchy Jenna," "Sobbing Jenna", or "Nice Jenna." :b My moods change on an hourly basis and let's not to forget to mention the awful cramps that make me feel like my stomach's upset even though I know it's not. :/
I'm planning on getting on that pill that only gives you three periods a year pretty soon though cause I can't handle too much more of this, and neither can the people around me, I'm sure.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

DaedalEVE said:


> Sounds like hypomania. This is only during your period though, right?


Yes. :um


----------



## DaedalEVE (Dec 2, 2010)

Enora Lively said:


> Yes. :um


Ok then, you're not bipolar or anything. ^_^


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

OregonMommy said:


> Ladies--that time of the month, how does it affect you socially? How do you deal with it?
> I usually become more withdrawn (than I already am), and irritable and the _last_ thing I want to do is deal with people, sometimes, at all.
> So what happens if I _have_ to deal with people, is having to mask it and play act it, and I can only do it for so long, it seems. Then, I will withdraw for a very long time. If I can get away with it, for a whole day.
> Afterwards, I do come out of my shell. It's just for a few days to a week.


7-10 days before - Hyper emotional about everything and Hyper sensitive - usually at night or when alone.
1-3 days before and the day I start - Hyper energy-this is when my chores get all caught up.
1-7 days during - Hyper sexual - even if headache or feeling crampy.
1-3 days after - Flat and relatively empty feeling and tired.


----------



## momosy (Feb 7, 2011)

For some reason i'm HAPPIER when i'm on my period, but I get terrible cramps anyway


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Surprisingly, it affects me more now than it did when I was 14 and full of angst. Thankfully cramps only tend to last for about two days before quickly fading. They're worse than they used to be, although bearable. Then it's just annoying. And I'm annoyed by the fact that it's annoying. I get a wide range of emotions I wouldn't normally experience.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

^ Haha, it affects me more now too. I remember first getting it when I was 11, and being like 'Mum, it hurts, nobody said it would hurt!' and being told, well, it'll settle down in a few years... 7 years later, the pain is still getting worse every month.
My mum wants me to get hormone tests done, so I might do that...


----------



## ghost cat (Feb 6, 2011)

I get awful cramps the first two days, and I tend to feel moody and lack energy. If I'm ever around anyone, that is other than my hubby or parents, I always take panadol or paracetamol and after a while I'm usually all good...but when that stuff wears out, LOOK OUT!


----------



## DaedalEVE (Dec 2, 2010)

Horrible time >_<


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

CrunchyCarrot said:


> I started taking fish oil at the beginning of the month, and my pms seems to have gone the way of the dodo bird.


Oh that's interesting :um I just started taking omega 3 supplements (eew fishy burps) a few weeks ago and I haven't had pain too bad on my usual days (ie. yesterday and today). Light cramps and nausea, but midol/advil is working, unlike previous months. Usually I have to miss work on the first or second day, but today I was able to come in.
Wow I wonder if it's the omega 3 helping...yay!:boogie

Still having extreme hunger, scattered brain and muscle pain/weakness though. But as long as the cramps have subsided a bit, I'm good.


----------



## DaedalEVE (Dec 2, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Oh that's interesting :um I just started taking omega 3 supplements (eew fishy burps) a few weeks ago and I haven't had pain too bad on my usual days (ie. yesterday and today). Light cramps and nausea, but midol/advil is working, unlike previous months. Usually I have to miss work on the first or second day, but today I was able to come in.
> Wow I wonder if it's the omega 3 helping...yay!:boogie
> 
> Still having extreme hunger, scattered brain and muscle pain/weakness though. But as long as the cramps have subsided a bit, I'm good.


For the Omega 3... try refrigerating it. It was actually one of my old psychiatrists who told me about that... and it seems to work, for me anyway.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

It affects me socially, but only a bit and probably relating more to my ED.
The bloatedness, and cramps make me feel huge, and sometimes the scale plays tricks and shows false gains and so I will want to hide.. can't always though.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

It varies from month to month. Physically I feel bloated, I crave all kinds of foods. Mentally I get irritated and either depressed or extremely anxious. Not a fun time for me or my boyfriend.


----------



## juicyjuice11 (Feb 28, 2011)

I get overly emotional and my feelings are easily hurt during that time of the month.......I usually break up with my bf too....but I am learning to control this.:roll


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I get more sensitive. I'm more likely to cry when something is particularly happy or sad.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I woke up on a puddle of blood this morning. Yay it's back and nay for cramps and heavy period and laundry


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I've pigged out on so much food this week, I feel absolutely disgusting. Since being on the pill my periods have generally become a lot less heavy and period pain is typically only mild, but this time around hasn't been too great.  Think my boyfriend has learnt to keep his distance!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone else feel it coming a WEEK in advance? I can already tell because my boobs are gettin extremely tender & sensitive to the point that any contact is heightened by 75859%. (ouch, clothes) Oh and the mood swings are ridiculous! On the positive side, I do get extra frisky..  But it sucks because two whole weeks of my month are affected!


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Does anyone else feel it coming a WEEK in advance? I can already tell because my boobs are gettin extremely tender & sensitive to the point that any contact is heightened by 75859%. (ouch, clothes) Oh and the mood swings are ridiculous! On the positive side, I do get extra frisky..  But it sucks because two whole weeks of my month are affected!


I definitely know what you mean. The same thing happens to me...and IS happening to me right now :/ 
I am on the pill because of my periods (I would only have them 4 times a year) so I pretty much know when they start anyway but I can FEEL it a week before. AND unfortunately I calculated it out and there is a chance I'll have my period for Prom...it all depends on how many days my period will last for..


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

Near the time when it's about to come I get alot more stressed over little things. Also my confidence in my looks drop because I alway seem to break out with some spots on random parts of my face despite having clear skin otherwise so that's very annoying.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I get tired and depressed..I cry and all I want to do is sit in my room til its over..

The pain is agony to the point Ive thrown up before.

I bloat, my skin is awful and I get achey breasts and back...I get terrible moods swings..One second Im laughing the next I want to strangle someone..I also get more paranoid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just want to yell at people at my time of the month. The irritability, restlessness. I feel like I am bipolar.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I hate it. Sometimes I get horrid cramps, other times none at all. My skin always breaks out like a *****. 

Moodwise... I don't notice any difference. I'm always an angel.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Favourite time of the month for me? Ummm I'd say the start of the month, makes me feel full of hope for the future.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I get irritable and feel like sleeping all day. I also cry very easily at every single thing when it's that time of the month.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I just get more sensitive and tired and hungry lol. I noticed i cry at dumbest things too i cried at a home depot commercial it was touching. Am so weird. Oh well


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

crimsoncora said:


> I just get more sensitive and tired and hungry lol. I noticed i cry at dumbest things too i cried at a home depot commercial it was touching. Am so weird. Oh well


Haha, you're not weird for that. I've cried at a dog food commercial; the puppy was running in slow motion, and I started tearing up. I also cried while watching Maury (feel free to judge me for that). It was an episode wherein a kid was being picked on for being different, and I became very upset like it was happening to me or something. I also had a minor meltdown at work. I was trying so hard to hold the tears in because no one wants to see that. Luckily only one other person was in the room.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

A little off-topic but I think this thread should be referenced every time the whole "which sex has it worse" debate comes up around here.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

When we were first going out my husband commented on the fact he couldn't even tell when my periods happened. Aside from pain I have no symptoms. However sometimes I do get rather extreme pain. Mostly because I do various things to skip my period for months at a time like skipping one birth control pill a week and refilling the prescription as soon as possible so I don't have to take the last week of pills. Leaving nuvarings in for 5 weeks instead of 3. I finally convinced my doctor to give me seasonique. 4 periods a year (if I don't skip and save up pills to avoid that too).

Main problem with my periods is that when not on birth control they are unpredictable. It always happens as soon as I've got something going on. Weekend long horse show-instant bleeding. Going camping for 24hours-bleeding starts that morning. Get to the cave system 5 hours away for a day and a half of exploring-ask my sister to help me find a nearby drugstore cause I had to wrap cheap toilet paper around my underwear. I can sit at home for 3 months with nothing happening and as soon as I make plans it starts. I learned to always pack tampons when going on vacation cause it would never fail. One reason I'm on birth control despite my husband having a vasectomy. Eliminating periods is well worth any side effects.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Besides the insane moodswings and irritability I get these intense cravings for certain foods during pms. My appetite is all over the place. The week of my period and right after I hardly eat anything, but before I want to eat like a freakin horse. This often happens around ovulation as well. I'm trying to lose weight and I've lost about 10 pounds in the last 7 weeks. This week has been so hard though because all I want to do is guzzel chocolate. I feel like an addict. And I always feel hungry during these times even though I'm eating healthy..sticking to high fiber foods, veggies, whole grains and plenty of protein.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have problems with being tired a few days before. I still haven't found out the best thing to deal with this. All blood tests normal.


----------

